#  Other Applications & Softwares  > Access Tables & Databases >  >  Query with Date/Time field to Month

## Autin

Access 2007
Existing Data Base:
In performing a Query of a data base that has a field that is Date/Time set to Medium Date, this field has dates that cover multiple years and all months of the year. The field needs to be set to Medium Date to comply with other reports that are required to do.

Problem:
In using this field, how do I separate out only the January or June or December month for a report [having multiple years is no a problem]?
In using this field, how do I separate out a month of a specific year {ex: January, 2009 or May, 2008}?

I want to Thank each individual that responds in advance for their help with this problem.

----------


## davegugg

To select all records in a certain month: 


```
Please Login or Register  to view this content.
```


# will be the number of the month (1 for Jan, 2 for Feb, etc.)
To select all records in a certain month and a certain year: 


```
Please Login or Register  to view this content.
```

----------


## Autin

davegugg

Thanks for the information

Only question is where do I place the query code that you described?

many thanks

----------


## davegugg

I assumed you had an existing query set up.  If not, you'll have to create a new one.

----------


## Autin

davegugg

I got it to work.

I want to THANK YOU in advance for your assistance with this problem.

Autin

----------

